# Tecumseh 5hp fuel pouring from the carb



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Noticed fuel pouring from the carb when I primed it this season. Didn’t inspect and saw fuel dripping from the bowl. Pulled the carb and noticed the bowl gasket was warped. Bought and installed new bowl and gasket. Started he blower back up and then shut it off went to restart and same thing again


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Any help is appreciated


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Either the float is damaged or the float needle is not closing the flow of fuel even when the float is level (it may be that there isn't a good seal between the float needle and the float needle seal).


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here ya go.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBURETOR...4b56563530:g:OaAAAOSwOIlb86Dj&redirect=mobile


----------



## snoman110 (Mar 4, 2015)

As DB130 said, check to see if the float is damaged or sticking. Once the float is removed,shake it to see if you hear liquid inside it, if so replace the float. Since you will have it apart to check, put a needle and seat kit in.

snoman110


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Does it do that if you don't prime it? The primer simply pushes fuel into the carburetor throat, which, based on your photos, looks like where the fuel is coming from. You may simply be overpriming . . . If it does this *without* priming, it likely is the float.


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. I’ll pull the bowl in the morning and check to see if it’s still happening without priming. And if so I’ll look into the needle seal and the bowl


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

My bet is the needle is not sealing correctly and likely a new one is needed. I just had that happen on a Toro. You could look in the intake and see it full of gas. A new needle solved it.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

While your checking things, check your oil to see if all the gas that has leaked through the carb ended up in the crank case with the oil. You may find the level WAY high on the dipstick or filler port. Also see if it smells like gas. 

After an event like you have, I would change the oil as a matter of routine.


----------



## AdrianZ (Nov 29, 2018)

*Tecumseh Carb Leaking:*



Gta_g20 said:


> Thanks guys. I’ll pull the bowl in the morning and check to see if it’s still happening without priming. And if so I’ll look into the needle seal and the bowl


Check condition of the main fuel pipe. Place fingers around hose, if they are black, hose may be rotten. Also check condition of the small primer hose going into carb.


I also had Chinese Carb leak. It was the tang on the float lever was bent to wrong way holding the float at bottom of the bowel. Straighten tang, check float is level, or use 5/32 drill bit to check float height.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

As said above it is either the float or the needle is not sealing. You can get a Tecumseh needle and seat kit. for about $5. It comes with the bowl gasket too which I think you said was also leaking.



I have had similar issues in the past on Tec carbs. To test the float put it in water and see if it floats. The Brass floats can corrode and develop leaks. Shake it and make sure there is no gas in side of it. You will need to remove the rubber seat. Use a small paper clip with a hook bent in to the end to grab it and pull it out.



Cutters Choice has a good selection of carb kits and parts. Float 98377. Needle kit 98393.


If you order that $10 carb from China you will wait until Christmas to get it.


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

I live a 5 minute walkn to the small repair shop and they have a wall of tecumseh parts. So getting the replacement parts wont be hard. Just need to pull it apart. I dont have a garage so Im working outdoors in canada . I brought the carb in the basement yesterday and when the old lady smelled the gas, that was the end of my night....

I was given this blower as I just got rid of my electric. It was known to be running which Id never heard. Owner is old and bought a new one thats how I got this. I did change the bowl and gasket and put quick start into the spark plug hole and it ran. it stalled out as I was familiarizing myself with the choke.

It then began to leak possibly from over priming but Im sure it was also leaking like this when I picked it up but I cannot be certain. Fuel lines all replaced before reinstall of carb yesterday


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Ran the mower with starter fluid. No leaking today. But stalls out with anything less then 3/4 choke

sigh


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Too lean - clean the carb (or check adjustments if it has them) . . . sometime you can get lucky and gently seat adjustable needles and then back them back out and clear some issues . . .


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

IS that the idle screw at the side or the screw on the bottom of the bowl or do I need to pull the carb off again?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Side is idle and bottom is main on Tec carbs. Idle speed is the exposed screw on the top. They interact a bit, so I suggest that you check the docs for your engine and set them at the recommended starting points, and tweak from there.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I have not read all the other responses, but I had the same issue on a piece of equipment last year. It was a needle seat that was blown out when I was shooting compressed air through the carb passages and I did not notice . Replaced the seat and problem solved.
... and install a fuel shut off valve if it does not already have one.



Taken from REPAIRING A TECUMSEH CARBURETOR ...











If the float is not sinking, then you may have a leaking inlet needle valve or seat. This valve is inside the fuel inlet port of the carburetor. You must remove the float to get to the inlet needle. Under the needle is a seat. Most of the times, Tecumseh uses a small rubber donut type of seal for sealing the tip of the needle. If this seat is installed improperly it will leak around the needle tip. If it is swolen, it will pinch off the fuel flow not letting fuel enter the float chamber. If you remove the seat, install a new one. The inlet seat must be installed properly for it to work correctly (see figure 1).


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Leaking problem is solved. I over primed. 
Issue now is adjusting choke idle. I tightened the screw on the bottom of the bowl until it almost stalled and then backed it out. The screw at the top of the carb cover doesn’t seem to do much. The screw at the bottom of the carbi tightened till it almost stalled then backed it out. 

On idle it can come off choke. But at full throttle it dies when off choke


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

If you turned the high speed mixture screw (on the bottom of the float bowl cover) all the way in then backed it out just a little - turning it all the way in is going to close it off completely, stopping high speed fuel flow. So it makes sense that if you've turned it in so far as to nearly close off flow, it's going to die when you open the throttle up to full.

When you make these adjustments, you need points of reference. Meaning, HOW MANY turns are involved here, and where did you begin from. You need to know exactly where the screws are adjustments-wise to diagnose whether you still have an issue or not cause if it's adjusted correct and you still are having issues, chances are you got an issue with fuel flow internally and the carb needs to be thoroughly cleaned along with a new float needle and seat (if not more)...THEN adjusted.

Generally speaking, it's a good idea to pre-set the high speed mix screw to 1 1/2 full turns from seat, and the idle speed mix screw 1 full turn. THEN start it and let the engine get warmed up and turn the choke off. When adjusting, know exactly how far you turn it every time you turn it. Make your adjustments in quarter turns...meaning it has a flat blade adjustment and you use that flat blade slot to measure your turns.

Read below...straight from a Tecumseh service manual for float style carburetors.

Start the engine and allow it to warm up to normal operating temperature (3 - 5 minutes). Set the speed control to the HIGH or FAST position. From the recommended preset position, turn the main mixture adjustment screw in (clockwise) slowly until the engine begins to run erratic (lean). Note the position of the screw. Now, turn the screw out (counterclockwise) until the engine begins to run erratic (rich). Note the position of the screw. Turn the screw in (clockwise) midway between these two positions. This will be the best setting.

Set the speed control to the IDLE or SLOW position. Adjust the idle mixture screw following the same procedure used to adjust the main mixture adjustment screw.




Simply put - as an example the high speed adjustment. You start at 1.5 turns. You turn it in and it begins to run rougher at 3/4 turns in. Then you reverse the adjustment and it runs rougher turning it 1 full turn back out from that 3/4 adjusted point.

So, you started at 1.5, went to 3/4 overall - then back out a full turn to 1 3/4 turns overall. You went from "lean rough" to "rich rough".

Now turn the screw IN a half turn and that (1 1/4 turns overall) should be the optimal high speed setting for your carb. It should run the best there.

Then repeat the same with the idle mix screw.


If you're then needing choke at either adjusted best running, you then have a carb that needs the choke on to enrich the mix - which means something is not working correct internally. Bad needle seat, bad needle, incorrect adjusted float, clogged jets, etc. It needs to be cleaned and probably rebuilt.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> Here ya go.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBURETOR...4b56563530:g:OaAAAOSwOIlb86Dj&redirect=mobile



I've never had a problem with the Tecumseh cheapo carbs. They have ALWAYS been a plug and play solution. Easy thing to do, and works 100% of the time, for me anyway. Cheap, easy, fast. Does all three


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks guys got it fixed up. Runs like a champ feels great to have the support and feedback from everyone here 

Sadly I decided to part with my new to me noma Grand Prix 5-23. 

Found a Murray 8hp 24 project for this winter. I needed the electric start for the girlfriend to use when I’m not around


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was taught to adjust the idle mixture first and then do the high speed adjustment. Go back and repeat if needed. But always start with the idle and end with the high speed. Go figure.?


I have two snow blowers now that will leak gas out the carb air intake if you press the primer bulb more than once. My drive way is not level and if the machine is slightly inclined towards the rear it becomes obvious.


You want the gas to flow towards the engine intake so make sure that the engine in level or slightly graded forward to allow gravity to help.


----------

